# New Forum ID for VETS/Spouses



## bbird1 (May 22, 2011)

It has been discussed on a thread and I being a VET like the Idea.

it would be nice to have a group like 

(Veterans and spouses and loved ones of veterans)
With maybe 2 or three message boards like
Vets (Help with returning home and resources)
Loved ones (Dealing with a returning vet)
Married to a deployed or returning vet
Deployed and concerned

We have many spouses and vets on this forum and there have been a few threads already directly related to returning vets or deployed vets and I don't feel anyone is really addressing this problem directly. We might even help save a few marriages even a few lives. Suicide among returning vets is very high. Domestic violence due to vets not seeking help can be a huge problem. Some people don't know where to go to get help and you'd be providing a service here. Maybe even pick up some new members along the way.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

After reading a few threads I think this is a very wise and socially responsible section to offer. This section belongs here in TAM because marriage problems are universal in nature, yet the solutions, the outside help, the resources, and indeed some of the triggers for those problems are specific to the military marriage. There is a section for substance abuse, there is a section for parenting and financially based marriage problems.

The military marriage section belongs here in TAM and TAM needs to make a place for them!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I think it's a great idea. Military service and deployments are tough on marriages. A whole bunch of us are National Guard or Reservists who live great distances from any real support.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yea, I think it would be a good special topic forum. I'm not sure about having multiple forums though. It might dilute things.


----------



## huebnem (May 8, 2013)

I think it would help a great deal. What the military provides is...lacking...


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

There are some great resources out there for military families but having access to that information via an anonymous forum such as TAM may allow those that might otherwise be unwilling to seek help (through fear of being identified) to benefit.


----------

